# SE III discrepancy between states???



## McEngr (Feb 4, 2010)

Can anyone explain why there's a discrepancy between WA and CA for the SE III pass rate?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 4, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Can anyone explain why there's a discrepancy between WA and CA for the SE III pass rate?


I'll take a shot. They're not the same exam? I thought CA develops their own and WA develops their own. And OR uses the WA exam.

Maybe I'm confused. Would you expect them to be the same?


----------



## jtubbs (Feb 4, 2010)

McEngr,

If you mean why the % is lower for WA, my guess (being a bridge engineer) is that the WA exam pass % is lower due to all the bridge engineers that bomb out on the building questions! As I understand it, the CA exam is strictly building problems and only for building structurals. Also, I think the format of the exams is quite a bit different.

If you go back a few years on the CA exam results you'll see the pass rate is around 30% (I only went back to 2005), which is much closer to the WA pass rates.

Not sure if this answers your question or not...


----------



## MOOK (Feb 4, 2010)

CA Exam

Morning: Multiple Choice Questions

Afternoon: Essay

You can choose between Buildings and Bridges

WA Exam

Morning: Essay

Afternoon: Essay

You have to solve at least on building problem in the morning and another one afteroon


----------



## McEngr (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain why there's a discrepancy between WA and CA for the SE III pass rate?
> ...


Hey Mike, thanks for the sarcasm. Thanks for being helpful jtubbs and Mook. Since they are both nearly equal between states' reciprocity laws, I'm surprised at the passing rate discrepancy and jtubbs and Mook helped me understand why. Thank guys.


----------



## MOSE (Feb 5, 2010)

MOOK said:


> CA ExamMorning: Multiple Choice Questions
> 
> Afternoon: Essay
> 
> ...



In CA you CANNOT choose between Buildings and Bridges . There is no question on bridges.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 5, 2010)

this whole situation changes after the October 2010 exam.

New Structural exam


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 6, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > McEngr said:
> ...


Well, your statement wasn't clear. I guess I could have just asked you to clarify, but what's the fun in that? :th_rockon:


----------

